# RaceFace Vorbau in "WEISS" gesucht !!



## SonGoku (22. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit einen Händler der nen RF DEUS- oder besser
noch nen RF Prodigy - *Vorbau* in weiss anbietet. Aber die Webshops bieten nur
in schwarz oder silber.

Kann mir jemand (ich glaube damit meine ich den Phil  ) sagen, welcher
Händler so einen "extravaganten" Vorbau führt? Oder evtl. vor kurzem bei RF
geordert hat??

Achso, kurz & steil soll er sein (der Vorbau) !


----------



## Catsoft (22. September 2004)

Hat Bike-market noch welche? Online sind die noch drauf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (22. September 2004)

Hi SonGoku,

der einzige Händler, der eventuell noch Deus Vorbauten in Weiss "in stock" haben könnte ist 

Mountainbikes.net
Hertelstr.18
01307 Dresden
Deutschland

Telefon: 0351-4403802
Telefax: 0351-4414661
Email: [email protected]
Internet: www.mountainbikes.net.

Good luck


----------



## SonGoku (22. September 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Bike-market noch welche? Online sind die noch drauf.....



Nee hab die im Online-Store nich gefunden!!! Wie gesagt in *WEISS* !!

Wenn du die da siehst, dann poste doch bitte einen Link dazu... !

@Phil
Muchas gracias senor - werde die Dresdner mal anrufen, weils im WebShop auch
keine mehr gibt...


----------



## Ronja (22. September 2004)

@songoku, hast Du mal Bikediskount im Kleinwalsertal angefragt, als ich da im Sommer war, hatten die weiß liegen. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## SonGoku (22. September 2004)

Welchen Bike-Discount meinst du Ronja ? Den in meiner Signatur oder einen
anderen?? Und wenn ein anderer hast du evtl. die Tel.-Nr. da ??

Das wär dufte...


----------



## xcrider (22. September 2004)

Ich hätte einen weissen SYStem Vorbau!


----------



## Catsoft (22. September 2004)

Gemeint ist der hier


----------



## SonGoku (22. September 2004)

@Ronja & Catsoft
Verdammt, den Shop kannte ich noch garnicht..!! Aber ihr habt recht, genau
diesen Deus suche ich. Allerdings sollte der nur mein altes GT etwas verschönern
& nicht gleich den Wert dessen verdoppeln!   







Naja 99,- Euro sind echt heftig für diesen Vorbau...   Wer schön sein will,
muss wohl anscheinend immernoch leiden?!  Mensch is doch kein Diabolus..

Ich danke euch jedenfalls vielmals...!!!

@xcrider
Hast du ein Bild von dem Vorbau zur Hand??


----------



## Ronja (22. September 2004)

Ja, catsoft hat recht, genau den meinte ich (Shop und Vorbau), aber schön ist er doch (der Vorbau), habe ihn mir in silber gegönnt. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## SonGoku (22. September 2004)

Klar is der schön!!! Nur aber auch teuer & nen Diabolus hatte ich mir schon
für mein Zaskar gekauft! Naja & nu nochmal 100,- Ocken - ick wees nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (22. September 2004)

warte doch mal ein bischen, ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß RF bald wieder neue Vorbauten bringt, dann purzeln die Preise. Nen Diabolus hab ich auch noch liegen, hatte irrtümlich gedacht er wäre was fürs Slayer, habe aber extrem schlecht  gesessen so aufrecht. Das Geld holste im Bikemarkt natürlich nicht wieder rein, also liegt er. Na mal sehen. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## xcrider (22. September 2004)

@SonGoku
Das ist meiner!




Wenn Du interesse hast, dann schick mir ne PN.


----------

